# Pics of my ride



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

:bowdown


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice looking ride,,,,


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet ride. I bet that thing hovers over the water with the throttle down. Very nice. How does it track with the trolling motor?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Sweet ride brother......:usaflag

When posting







follow these easy steps to make it an easier thread to follow.....

Step 1:When in your body of the thread look at the bar above that looks like this :::







<BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Numbered List" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('insertorderedlist')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title=Bullets unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('insertunorderedlist')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Increase Indent" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('indent')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON style="CURSOR: hand" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Decrease Indent" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('outdent')">







<BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Align Left" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('justifyleft')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Align Center" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('justifycenter')">







</BUTTON><BUTTON style="CURSOR: hand" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Align Right" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_cmdExec('justifyright')">







<BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Insert Image" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_InsertImage()">







<BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Insert Hyperlink" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_InsertLink()">







<BUTTON style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #f6f6f6 1px solid; BACKGROUND: #f6f6f6; BORDER-TOP: #f6f6f6 1px solid; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-RIGHT: #f6f6f6 1px solid" class=txtPost_MenuButton title="Insert Quote" unselectable="on" onclick="txtPost_InsertQuote()">







IFCode

Step 2: Click on the icon that looks like









Step 3:A new window will open up and click BROWSE to find your pic, then up load it.

Step 4: If your are posting more then 1 pic, after every picture finishes loading hit the enter button to move the cursor back to the far left (underneath the last picture poster) so pictures will not load side by side taking up more area (having to scroll right to read and see pics







)

Step 5:When you are finished loading yourpics and your body of your thread is complete, post it









Then it will look like this:::


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 12, 2010)

Sweet ride. I am saving up for one of those. Thanks for the share.

Jordan



> Then it will look like this:::


----------

